
Source Code Comment Remover for Java - ertucetin
https://github.com/ertugrulcetin/CommentRemover/
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
Majora320
What is the use case for this?

~~~
ertucetin
projects might have unnecessary comments so you can remove with this tool.

------
oweiler
I always assumed the compiler would remove the comments?

~~~
ertucetin
Yeah of course but it's for source code that you are currently working on.

